# VIA Tipping



## Rail Freak (Oct 20, 2011)

Does the VIA SCA stay the entire trip, TWO-VAC? What would be an average per day gratuity?

Thanx


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 20, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Does the VIA SCA stay the entire trip, TWO-VAC? What would be an average per day gratuity?
> 
> Thanx


Last time I rode they changed to a new crew all over the train at Winnipeg. Tipping should be the same as on Amtrak and I'm sure they would take US money!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, the VIA OBS crews change at Winnipeg, so you'll need to tip twice if you're riding the full length.


----------

